# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Versamento Iva annuale

## BIFFUF

buongiorno a tutti.
Vorrei confrontare questa mia convinzione in merito al versamento annuale Iva, da effetturare entro il 16/03/07.
Determino l'importo a debito, dopo aver "rettificato" e correttamente imputato l'Iva sulle fatture dei costi auto dal 14/09/06.(Potrei però sbagliarmi)
Verso l'Iva il 16/03/07 perchè non intendo maggiorare nulla.
In sede di compilazione definitiva della dichiaraz.Iva, mi accorgo che ho versato in eccesso o in difetto, per puro errore materiale nel rettificare gli importi Iva.
Mi daranno la possibilità di sistemare la differenza, vista la particolarità per effetto dei decreti legge, pur avendo voluto rispettare la data del 16/03/07?
Secondo me sì, cosa ne pensate?
Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## Speedy

> buongiorno a tutti.
> Vorrei confrontare questa mia convinzione in merito al versamento annuale Iva, da effetturare entro il 16/03/07.
> Determino l'importo a debito, dopo aver "rettificato" e correttamente imputato l'Iva sulle fatture dei costi auto dal 14/09/06.(Potrei però sbagliarmi)
> Verso l'Iva il 16/03/07 perchè non intendo maggiorare nulla.
> In sede di compilazione definitiva della dichiaraz.Iva, mi accorgo che ho versato in eccesso o in difetto, per puro errore materiale nel rettificare gli importi Iva.
> Mi daranno la possibilità di sistemare la differenza, vista la particolarità per effetto dei decreti legge, pur avendo voluto rispettare la data del 16/03/07?
> Secondo me sì, cosa ne pensate?
> Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

  Il versamento iva del 16.3 può essere sempre integrato fino alla presentazione del modello unico (quest'anno 31 luglio).
Se hai versato di meno, puoi integrare maggiorando la differenza dello 0,40% mensile (codice 6099).
Se hai versato in più, basta evidenziare sul quadro RX l'importo versato in più rispetto a quello dovuto come da dichiarazione iva definitiva optando per la compensazione del credito, poi compensi su F24 con il codice 6099 rata 0101 anno 2006.
Ciao

----------


## BIFFUF

Grazie mille per il chiarimento e la conferma.
Buon lavoro
Ciao

----------

